# Varnish



## Jaws

If you were buying a new violin, would you prefer the varnish to be antiquated to make the violin look old, or would you prefer a new violin to look new?


----------



## Jeremy Marchant

Honesty is always the best policy...


----------



## MaestroViolinist

Er, new I guess... :lol:

Same as clothes, sometimes they make new clothes look old, what's the point? They're going to get old anyway, so they're going to look even worser!


----------



## Jaws

Some of the old violins around today were made to look like old violins when they were new 100 years ago. This can cause confusion now when they are old.


----------



## Ukko

There is an entertaining mystique surrounding old violins,

a

_Music Memory_. Some 'quality' violins possess in their wood a residue of the glorious sounds they once produced in the hands of a master violinist, and can be persuaded to emit them again - in the right hands, or even by any simpatico amateur.

I honor this mystique. I don't believe it, but I honor it, nearly as much as I do Geezer Wisdom.


----------



## Jaws

Hilltroll72 said:


> There is an entertaining mystique surrounding old violins,
> 
> a
> 
> _Music Memory_. Some 'quality' violins possess in their wood a residue of the glorious sounds they once produced in the hands of a master violinist, and can be persuaded to emit them again - in the right hands, or even by any simpatico amateur.


But only if they aren't worn out and living in a bank vault.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

Jaws said:


> But only if they aren't worn out and living in a bank vault.


Yes, violins should always be played, if they are left alone for many years they lose their good sound. But that could always be worked up again I think.


----------



## Jaws

MaestroViolinist said:


> Yes, violins should always be played, if they are left alone for many years they lose their good sound. But that could always be worked up again I think.


The worn out ones that live in a bank vault because they are worth a lot of money because of who made them can't be worked up again because they are worn out.


----------

